# Advice on building a small trailer unit?



## bman62526 (Feb 4, 2009)

My brother has agreed to fab me a small trailer unit, as I need a bigger smoker!  I'm thinking I should end up with a cooking area of 30 x 60"  or something similar to that.  

My brother and father are VERY resourceful, as are my cousins, uncles, etc...and several of them farm AND weld. Therefore, it's only a matter of time before I can come up with a helluva deal on some sort of 1/4" steel tank...if I don't get it for free, that is.

So my question is, who has done this? Who has an offset smoker about the size I'm talking, that they made themselves?

Do you have any advice on do's and dont's or "_things I'd do different next time"_ advice? Please keep in mind, I'm *not* looking for links to build plans found on the internet, as those won't come with tales of experience 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I can google for build plans if I want.  I'm just looking for advice from anyone that has _actually _built one of these. 

Â° What kind of trailer, or running gear, and what should that cost me?
Â° What size, type of tank?
Â° What tank mods to do? (Reverse flow, or are baffles and tuning
   plates ok, etc)
Â° Firebox - placement? Classic offset horizontal on the side, or maybe
   the kind that still provides indirect heat, but where the firebox is
   located on the back side of the smoker, down near the bottom of the
   smoker tank and centered?
Â° Accessories?  Should I consider a rotisserie, or perhaps something else
   incorporated into the build?  I will mostly be doing ribs, butts, birds,
   etc...I may not ever have the desire to do a whole hog, who knows.

All I know for sure, is that I want to burn wood, and I want a propane starter on it.

Any other advice you want to share, I'm all ears.  I am super-excited about getting this project started in the Spring, so any help you can offer is MUCH appreciated.

Brian


----------



## bman62526 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hey all...no hits yet on this, but if it helps, my brother just called and said he has a fuel oil tank that would allow me a cooking area of 40 x 60"...not too shabby!!  So....if anyone has build a smoker with an oval-shaped fuel oil tank - I'd love to hear from you.


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 4, 2009)

All I can say is if I were to ever to another build, and I am sure I will some day.

I would definitely go with a reverse flow, I hear so many good things about them that it makes me sick I didn't do it.

I personally prefer the classic off set for the firebox.

A build like the one you are doing is only limited by your imagination if you ask me.

I am sure somebody with more knowledge will be along to give advice


----------



## bman62526 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks BBQ man...

I don't know much about advantages vs. disadvantages of reverse flow.  Eventually, I'll download some plans for each type and go from there, I guess.


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 4, 2009)

IMHO a reverse flow just seems to cook more evenly through out the chamber.

The build I ( we ) did was for a buddy of mine who cooks Comps. and I cook with him on occasion and we have seen reverse flows and just simply love the way they cook.

Sometime this summer we will probably be upgrading his....


----------



## bman62526 (Feb 4, 2009)

Do you have ANY pics of that build you did?!?


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 4, 2009)

No but I can probably get some, give me a day or 2 I'll see what I can get


----------



## smokerrookie (Feb 4, 2009)

Brian, I built a smoker last winter/ spring....They take some time, so be prepared, especially if you aren't doing the welding yourself...Let me tell you how I did mine, and how much I think it cost me....If your family is as resourceful as you say and can find you a tank, then that will keep most of your costs down. I found an old propane tank in some tall weeds at my church and asked if I could have it, and they told me if I'd get it out of their way, I could have it. As for the trailer, I also got this for free...One of my friends had an old 12 ft pop up camper trailer that all was left was the frame, he was gonna puts some boards on it and make a small 4 wheeler trailers, but he didn't wanna take the time to do it, so he gave it to me. But if you can't find one like that, you could probably find an old trailer frame somewhere for less than $500 I would think....Metal is gonna be your biggest expense, for cooking racks, your firebox, all these little things you don't even think of til you get to them... Like I said I built mine mostly last winter, I spent about $200-$250 on metals and hinges and thermometers....Then I found all the stuff I did wrong and stuff I wanted to add to it, about a month ago, and went and spent another $150-$200 on metal and hinges and different things. Like I said, I got my tank and trailer for free, and I've still probably got in the neighborhood of $500-$700 in my smoker. Its not reverse flow, its just a wood burner on one end connected to a 250 or 300 gallon propane tank. Now I'm adding a warmer box on top of the firebox. Make sure you incorporate a drain of some type to get all the grease out. Its not that hard to do, just go slow and be careful, especially if your going with a propane tank....Any other questions just ask...


----------



## bman62526 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks, SmokerRook!  I will talk it over with my brother and share your thoughts.  Also, if I have any questions, I'll PM you or something.

I think the bottom line is, I really want a smaller trailer unit, but I just cannot afford the $1500 - $2000 for one buying it retail.  That's what the good _used _ones are going for, in the size category that I'm looing at.

So - If I can build one for 1/3 of that, great!  My brother is convinced that he can get a good, free trailer.  He already has the tank...so I'll be prepared to throw down cash for steel, expanded metal, hitch, brackets, hardware, etc...plus some beer for the builders - and then see how it goes!


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 4, 2009)

Good Luck with the build, and be sure to take lots of pictures and keep us updated on you progress.

We love watching builds


----------



## lightfoot (Feb 5, 2009)

Bman, I recently built a reverse flow out of a 60 gallon air compressor tank and used a 30gal tank for the firebox, all mounted on a small trailer. I had some pix in some other threads (gone now), but if you like i could take some in the next couple o'days and post 'em up for ya. Mine fit on the trailer about the size of a jet-ski trailer, which worked out just right.  Ended up with around $300 in it when finished.
I was really thrilled with the way it turned out, and even more thrilled by how well it cooks.! (so is my family)
Bob


----------



## ncdodave (Feb 5, 2009)

Bman,
I got a 300 gallon propane tank on a trailer for $300 off craigslist and am planning on a reverse flow also. The trailer is all wired and i just need to put springs on it as there are no springs since it is farm equipment. I found a huge firebox that will cost me another $35 when i get it next week. I dont weld but i will have my local hs welding class build it for me this summer.

I thought about a center firebox but the trailer and tank are at the perfect height for a firebox off the back end. watch your gvw on the trailer. mt trailer is rated at 5k. most trailers like tent trailer, jetski or boat trailers are rated at 1500 lbs or under. My big purchase is gonna be the racks and hinges but, i have 4 months to come up with those. 

Its to bad all the posts after october were lost but keep looking around at all the other posts and pictures of home made rigs they will give you all sorts of ideas and all kinds of advice.


----------



## monkeybutt (Feb 5, 2009)

Bman,
Check out my Build Pics  Mine's made from a 275 gal oil tank.  Maybe it'll give you some ideas.

And here's a pic of my pig roast I did last fall:


----------



## bman62526 (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks for the info!  I may send you a PM about those pics.  First I'm going to have a look at the tank my brother has and decide if that is what I want to use.


----------



## bman62526 (Feb 5, 2009)

Scott,  WOW is that a load of detailed pics.  Thank you!  I think this is the exact same tank my brother got for me.  I will definitely hit you up for build details sometime this summer.  Thanks!


----------



## bman62526 (Feb 5, 2009)

Thanks - good advice on the GVW...that will have to be considered carefully.  I'll go over this with the family members that will be "directing" this build.


----------



## lightfoot (Feb 5, 2009)

I'd be glad to help pal. I'm no expert, but mine turned out well (with much advise from members here). I'll see if i can get some pix for ya today and post 'em up.
Bob


----------



## monkeybutt (Feb 5, 2009)

Anytime!  Hope it helped.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















:biggri  n:


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 5, 2009)

I need some help with some ideas for cleaning a fuel oil tank. I was thinking about just scrubbing it out several times with degreaser and dish soap. The once it is ready to go (cut and mounted) doing a big burn out on it to burn all of the reside out of the tank. The last think I want to do is make people sick.

I know it can be cleaned I was just wondering if anybody has any tips for me. That is excatly the same tank I am looking at. How did you clean it? And I like that design. I may be borrowing it.


----------



## tater (Feb 5, 2009)

Well i had a build thread on my reverse flow build but it got lost. I'll go take some photos of my smoker. It works great. my cooking area is 2 feet by 7 feet. Fire box is a blaze king wood stove. Be right back with the photos. Pat


----------



## tater (Feb 5, 2009)

k hear are the latest photos. Ask any questions you may have. Pat


----------



## bigbaldbbq (Feb 5, 2009)

That is awesome!! I had a friend contact me about 5 minutes ago. He has a guy where he works that is interested in doing the welding and cutting for me.


----------



## tater (Feb 5, 2009)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...threadid=24258

hears the link to my thread.


----------



## bman62526 (Feb 5, 2009)

Tater...awesome build.

Wow - some good welders around here.  LOVE the woodstove as a firebox idea.  Fantastic...and the reverse flow plate/weld/angle iron/drain pipe assembly is top notch...that's just how I plan to do mine.

Thanks!


----------



## lightfoot (Feb 5, 2009)

Bman,
heres the pix i promised.  nuttn fancy, but gets the meat smokin.  Good luck with your build.  holler if i can offer any advice.
have a great one!
Bob






have fun with it.  the build is half the fun!


----------



## bman62526 (Feb 5, 2009)

Sweet!  That is very compact, which is important.  I don't want this thing so big that the wife won't let me keep it at home ;-)

Good job - to you and everyone who has a home made build.


----------



## bman62526 (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey all,  I have two questions/topics:

1 - I have heard that there are a couple "pro tips" for cutting the out doors on a steel tank when making a smoker.  I can't recall the exact details, but it has something to do with either a) welding on the hinges in place before cutting the door piece totally out, or b) stopping short of cutting the door all the way out to let it cool, and then maybe welding the hinges on...or something  ??

Can anyone go over this process for me?  Thanks.

2 - Where is the best (good quality but the best price for it) place to buy the hinges, door handles, etc...all the hardware that goes into the smoker - besides the steel tank and tires!

Thanks!

Brian


----------



## txbbqman (Feb 6, 2009)

For question #1 : my method is to make the top cut of the door first, I use either a angle grinder (cutter) or a plasma cutter. Then I tack weld my hinges where I think I want them before I finish the remaining cuts. You may also want to tack on a handle for easier operation. 

You can always move them later if you do not like the original placement.

As far as #2 : It depends on where you live I guess, I get a lot of my stuff from Home Depot, Lowes or a small Steel shop we have here in town.


*P.S. if you are using an old propane tank, make sure you fill it with water before you start cutting, we want to see you around here for a long time*


Good luck with the build


----------



## tater (Feb 6, 2009)

All i did when i cut my doors was cut the top line (where the hinges go) first and then i welded on the hinges. Then we cut down the sides. then we welded the 1inch flap or strap on both sides, then we cut the botom and the door opened.

As for the hinges i got mine at norco welding supply, they cost 3bucks and are reted at 300lbs per pair. My handles i got at my local army surplus store, they are a big alen wrench with a screwdriver type handle, they where 2.50.

I have also seen guys use welding hammers for handles.


----------



## bman62526 (Feb 8, 2009)

Thanks for the reminder!  I am copying and pasting a lot of this good information into a Word document for my brother, since he will be supervising the build.  By supervising, I mean doing everything, while I take pictures and pass out beers


----------

